# Just found out



## Emmal31 (May 31, 2009)

I Found out i'm pregnant yesterday i've had stomach cramps the past few days and last night i woke up with really bad stomach pain i went to the toilet then i thought i'm going to be sick so i sat on the floor then i started feeling really faint and i ended up fainting in the process smacking my head on the bathroom door as i went. 
My husband heard me calling his name before I fainted so he heard me hit the door and opened it up to find me falling out of the bathroom. He went and got a coke and when he came back i was coming to again i drank it then sat down until i felt i could stand to wash my hands.

I checked my blood sugars soon after this and it was 5.2 which suggests that i did have a hypo but not a very low one. Was absolutely terrified because although i've fainted before i've never felt that awful and obviously i was worried about the baby.

I've read up on stomach cramps and preganancy it says it happens when the ball of cells attaches it can cause stomach cramps so i'm not so worrid about them just the fainting whilst pregnant scares me. Anyway I'm going to doctors tomorrow to get the pregnancy confirmed so i will tell the doctor about the incident then. Was just wondering what to expect from doctor and when my first scan will be etc as a diabetic?

Thanks x


----------



## bev (May 31, 2009)

Hi,
CONGRATULATIONS! What lovely news! Sorry about the hypo - i cannot advicse you on anything to do with being pregnant and diabetic as i am not diabetic, but perhaps its the combination of all the new hormones surrounding the baby that has caused you to hypo? I am sure your gp will sort you out with all the latest advice - just make sure he has your eyes checked as apparently there are lots of changes during pregnancy! Bev


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2009)

Hi Emma, just wanted to add my congratulations, and say that I hope everything checks out when you see the doctor. The fainting may have been due to something else rather than a hypo - a drop in blood pressure for example. We have a few pregnant members here, so hopefully they will check in and give you good advice. Take care.


----------



## Emmal31 (May 31, 2009)

Hi Bev

Thanks so much for your kind words! I didn't know about the eyes so I will make sure that i get them checked out. I was thinking perhaps it was because I was really tired only had 6 hours sleep the night before and the pain in my stomach on top of the hypo was just too much for my body to take and so i fainted


----------



## Emmal31 (May 31, 2009)

thank you northerner also for your kind words


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 31, 2009)

Congratulations Emma  I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Emmal31 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks insulinaddict x


----------



## Steff (May 31, 2009)

hi emma congratulations hun, and get well soon x


----------



## Tasha43x (May 31, 2009)

Heya Emma, Congratulations hope you get well soon x


----------



## ceara (May 31, 2009)

Congrats Emma from the Emerald Isle.

Ceara


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 1, 2009)

congratulations!, hope you got on well at the Dr's. usually women with diabetes are seen very regulary (like every 2 weeks, then maybe even weekly toward the end of the pregnancy).


----------



## suzanne75 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Congrats!!!*

Congratulations on your pregnancy. I had lots of funny pains, aches, etc in my tummy with both pregnancies. Try not to worry too much, but if you're concerned, do see your GP. You deserve the very best care!  I did also have some really low sugars, especially in the early stages and had to keep dropping my insulin doses. However, by the end, I was taking nearly double the doses I was on pre-pregnancy! Pregnancy and diabetes can seem full of worry - but it's all worth it  xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 2, 2009)

thank u all for your kind words again and especially to suzanne for giving me more info. 
I went to the doctors the other day she said if the fainting happens again to come straight in and see her and she checked for a bladder infection and felt my tummy to see wether it was painful for me which it wasn't so she wasn't too concerned about the pains. I've got my first ante natal appointment with her tomorrow morning so i can get scan dates and more information. She did say my blood pressure was a bit high but i think thats because i was nervous and very excited


----------



## Admin (Jun 3, 2009)

Whoo! Hoo! Congratulations Emma! I am Type 1 and 35.5 weeks pregnant - so nearly there! In my first trimester I had a lot of hypo's - particularly overnight and like Suzanne had to reduce my insulin. In the second trimester I evened out - and now in the third trimester am on nearly double! It's very odd!

I have been seen throughout my pregnancy by a diabetes consultant and diabetes nurse who specialises in diabetes and pregnancy. In the first and second trimester I have been seen once a month - In the third trimester I have been seen once a fortnight - which is continuing - as I have worked really hard at my bs levels and they are happy. My insulin needs are now going to change again - and I am gradually needing less insulin. At the mo just a few units per meal - and haven't changed my bolus yet...

Oh! Good thing about being pregnant and diabetic is that you get scans far more often! I have scans at 12/20/24/28/32 and am due on on Monday for my 36th week scan! Saying that - I didn't see my bubba properly until the 32 week scan - it just wasn't playing ball! So I am very pleased I have had so many! Got to see it eventually! LOL!!!

Oh! They will probably tell you that you will have to be induced at 38 weeks - which I wasn't pleased about. I think we are compromising and will be induced at 39 weeks! The reason for inducing is that even with good blood sugars - people with diabetes tend to have smaller blood cells/nutrients within which can cause the placenta to fail - particularly towards the end of pregnancy - so they tend to take the baby out that wee bit earlier. I was extremely anti this - but I have been thinking about this for six months and think it is better to have my baby a little bit early and alive than late and not. Harsh I know - but a reality I have had to face. I am very anti induction - but hey ho.

If you have any queries at all about anything to do with pregnancy - please please contact me - I was so lost when all ths began - now I feel very informed and have done so much research too!

Admin xx

Oh! Just remembered - you have to take a high dosage of folic acid in the first trimester - much higher than normal. I didn't due to finding out late.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 3, 2009)

admin,
thanks so much for all that info above i was waiting for a pregnant diabetic to give me a little guidance because this is my first baby. I thought that they might induce me early so it's safer so thank you for confirming this and glad to know about scan dates as well because i had no clue. Perhaps your baby was shy lol didn't want to be seen until now. Oh i was told by the hospital to ask the doctor for 5mg of folic acid which i've got today but do i only take one because i think i only have to take one? stupidly didn't ask because I was going through lots of details before plus my memory is really bad now. 

I can't wait to find out how far along I am i should know soon when i have blood test and scan. I think i'm about 5-6 weeks but we'll see soon!

thanks xxx


----------



## suzanne75 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Glad everything went okay!*

Hi Emma,

Yes, just take one folic acid tablet per day.  It's good you've got these early.  I had two caesareans - one at 37 weeks and one at 38. My youngest was 9lbs 12oz (he was the heaviest!) but with both I had erratic blood sugars in the last week or so, that just couldn't be controlled - 10.0 one minute then 3.5 the next!!  The consultant was worried about the placenta failing, so the babies arrived early. Up till then, the pregnancies had been pretty straightforward. Please send me a message if you ever want advice, to rant about sugars that are driving you mad, or anything else! I had someone to email during my first pregnancy and it was such a great help. She was able to reassure me that your sugars won't be perfect all the time, as that used to really make me worry. We all worry about our baby's health whilst we're pregnant but you'll work hard to take care of yourself and you'll have many medical people around you who all work for the same thing - a healthy baby and a healthy you!  Please send a mail if you need to!    x x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 4, 2009)

awh thank u suzanne 75 that really cheered me up because my blood sugars have been really good part from a couple of highs today which really annoyed me because i just worry about the baby but i know im not going to get them perfect the whole way through but im testing more now so that I can keep on top of it a bit more. Sounds like you had a nightmare with your sugars! i might take you up on the offer of a rant or two thank you xx


----------

